# Best respirator for GIANT head/face?



## OneArmedBandit (Aug 13, 2020)

As a new woodworker, I have issues being both disabled, and Giant.

One such issue is respirator to use while cutting/sanding/painting.

As it states in the title, I need a really large mask (preferably a half mask) because I have a large skull (Think 5 gallon bucket).

Any recommendations?

Thank you in advance, and I'm new here, so thanks for having me.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Just went thru the trials and tribulations of getting a respirator. Not fun. Seems no one has any or at least any that I could afford. I finally got a little luck when I was talking with a welding supply co locally who just so happened to have the Miller brand (same ones that HF used to sell). I quickly grabbed a med/large and a couple packs of the replacement filters. I felt quite lucky for even finding a mask. In total the bill was less than $60 so good there as well.

One thing you might try is to contact businesses that sell industrial safety supplies. They might have something. Graingers for one.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

1) Have fat head, not giant; but still have difficulty with face mask sizing. 
3M is only mfg I have found to offer different sizes? 
https://multimedia.3m.com/mws/media/815734O/3m-reusable-respirators-product-catalog.pdf

I prefer the 3M 6500 series half mask, with latch that allows the mask to drop down without unhooking straps. The drop down latch makes it easier to pause to answer the phone. The largest size is PN 6503.
I use the less expensive #2701 P95 filters for wood working, and #2097 Nusiance Vapor P100 when welding.

The largest physical sized respirators I have seen are the full face masks. They offer an XL size in 6000 series via special order direct to 3M (case 4 qty). We used to order them for use in clean room. I wear a large in 3M full face masks, as XL does not sell well on sides, and feels like bucket on my head. LOL

2) Finding respirators right now with Covid-19 is really hard. Have only seen them a couple places. Local safety equipment distributors have inventory, but are only selling stock to validated Medical and First Responder's. My local welding suppliers have respirators and filters behind the counter, but will only sell to existing customer accounts. With schools trying to start back up, they told me districts are scrambling to find respirators for nursing and cleaning staff. Amazon business sales site has them, but is limiting sale to qualified Medical or front line response companies. Will note, I got lucky and stumbled on some replacement P95 dust filters at Lowes last week. 

3) While not a respirator, have seen the RZ Masks in stock at my local Ace Hardware, and at Lowes. They offer an extra large that I picked up awhile back, since I can't find any replacement N95 respirator filters at time. It took some stretching and adjusting on the fabric to fit comfortably over my nose bridge, but seems to work OK for wood working. But it fits more tight against my face than I am used to?

Best Luck!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

MSA makes this half mask respirator that comes in small, medium and large. They have different types of cartridges for it. https://us.msasafety.com/Air-Purifying-Respirators-%28APR%29/Half-Masks/Advantage%C2%AE-200-LS-Half-Mask-Respirator/p/000100000200001120

I also have the Miller LPR 100 half mask respirator and I like this one the best out of all the ones I have used.


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

Need a picture!


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I like the 3M 6800. it's a full face respirator, and for dust it will better protect you than a 1/2 face which have a bad tendency for leaks. So much so that in most industry, OSHA will no longer allow them to be used.

With the full face your chin, to your forehead are encased, so your airway is not only safe, but so are your eyes. They used to come in Sm, Med, and Lg, but now the Large is called the 6900.

Note*** you need both the mask frame, and filters, as shown on the pic. A lot of sellers are doing the lowest price thing, just selling the frame, which does no good without filters.










You want the large, it will fit the great pumpkin, but being a certified fit tester I should advise you the best course of action is to go to a place where they can fit you, to make sure the mask fits, and offers protection, and you fully understand how to use it. If you are buying a mask, the fit should be free.

It may look like an evil torture device, but they are made to be worn all day, comfortably.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

after my table saw accident a couple of years ago, 
I have been working on a design that affords full head, face and breathing protection.
(just for humor ~ it is still in the thought process).









.


----------



## DavidHenry (Nov 23, 2020)

I like 3M 6800 full face respirator too. Good price, good quality


----------

